# Topics > Holograms >  HoloPlayer, interactive lightfield development kit, Looking Glass Factory Inc., Brooklyn, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Looking Glass Factory Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with HoloPlayer One display!

Published on Nov 21, 2017




> The inventors at Looking Glass Factory experiment with different ways we can interact with three-dimensional computer images, and their latest product is able to generate a convincing holographic display. Looking Glass's CEO Shawn Frayne stops by our office to demo the HoloPlayer One and chat with us about his dreams of making holograms.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The HoloPlayer One lets you interact with 3D holograms"
It needs a winning application

by Ashley Carman
November 21, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Holoplayer One’s interactive lightfield display brings 3D holograms to your living room"

by Jamie Feltham
November 25, 2017

----------

